# Forced to move...



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am another one of those mothers who makes remarks about being to close to the power lines to her adult children....:wink:, so, guess you know what I am going to say. You couldn't pay me to keep my horse near them, and I consider 1/10th mile too close to live or play. Heard that distance somewhere years ago. I do realize that lots of folks who have boarding stables get permission to use or really inexpensively lease the land under the power lines (I believe here in the states that land is considered a "right of way").....but, I would move. No sense taking a chance when you have the opportunity.


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

I took a video while I was out there today. You can hear the crackling of the power lines if you turn the volume up.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I would be moving sooooo fast Id leave an electrical storm in my wake! Too dangerous for my liking!


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. 

I talked to the BO today and he was upset. He told me that "the other boarders don't have a problem and they don't love their horses any less than you do". I wanted to talk to him face to face but when I called to see if he'd be home when I went to feed, he kind of forced me into talking about it then. I told him the story of the boarder whose horse was shocked through the bit and he apparently hung up and called the guy. 5 minutes later I get a call from the boarder (who is also a vet student) who told me he was using a copper bit and that's why his horse was shocked. 

I really didn't want this to blow up like it did. I can understand that some people don't see anything wrong with the power lines being so close but I am not willing to take their word for it. 

He now wants me to call his vet to ask what they think about it. I honestly don't care what they have to say.. I've read and heard enough to convince me not to take the risk. 

Do you guys agree with me? I mean, what am I supposed to do here?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

No-I wouldn't call anyone. I am sure that you could find vets on both sides of this one. Too bad it ended up like this, but, just get your act together and move. I am guessing you can with 30 days notice? It wouldn't make any difference to me what the bit was made of, and many have copper in them. You are not comfortable there. Period. Move on.


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks franknbeans. It makes me feel a lot better when I hear someone else say it.. If that makes any sense. When talking to my old barn manager, she told me that she worked at a place that had power lines running through it and they had 4 cases of cancer in horses while she was there (1 month)! 

I definitely will be leaving. I have never been good at letting people down gracefully.. I usually end up stumbling over my words and not saying everything I want to for fear of hurting their feelings. I need to get over that ASAP!


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

Of course he wants you to be okay with that space...he wants your money. There is too much time, money and emotion put into a horse to want to risk it. This guy is obviously ignoring the warning signs in favor of more money in his pocket. Expect him to be upset but contract or no I would get out of there ASAP.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Moving out of there is definitely the right thing to do. I've walked under power lines like those and I know I can feel the electrical field. If people can feel it, it must drive animals crazy. Don't bother calling his vet for another opinion. Just tell him that you have no problem with him or his care of your horse, but you've already made up your mind, don't feel comfortable with the power lines, and would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

UPDATE!

After trying to be polite and give him as much notice as possible, the BO has turned on me and told me that I have until the 14th of this month to move Stormy.. 3 business days. He kept talking over me and blowing the situation out of proportion, telling me that I was crazy and if I had such a big problem, to get out, call my mom for money, ask the people I bought him from to take him back, etc.. so I had my fiance give him a call. He talked him into giving us a month to move. 

HOWEVER, he is putting my horse in a small paddock made of 2 strands of electric wire, 2 feet from the main road. I am NOT ok with that. SO, I have a lot to do tomorrow.. Since we just bought Stormy, bought feed, hay, supplies, and paid for board at this place, AND Jason (my fiance) just started a new job and hasn't been paid yet, I'm having a hard time figuring out how to afford this move. Desperate times call for desperate measure so I'm going to call my father and pretty much beg him to loan me the money to get him out of there this weekend. I've got no choice... 

UGH sorry for that rant.. I'm sure I left some things out but I'll post again later when I've calmed down.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a real shame that he is forcing you out so soon. 

As your new barn is a barn that already knows you, would they let you pay for this month in two payments? Would that maybe be easier for you to come up with?


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

AlexS said:


> That's a real shame that he is forcing you out so soon.
> 
> As your new barn is a barn that already knows you, would they let you pay for this month in two payments? Would that maybe be easier for you to come up with?


That is a question I will be asking them tomorrow.. I'm not ending the day tomorrow until I've got everything planned for him to be out of there by Saturday. If they can't get him in this weekend, I'll find somewhere that does temporary boarding. I do not trust this man.. After the way he's acted today, I wouldn't put it past him to hurt Stormy.

I've been as nice to him as I can be but I'll tell you this.. I've been pushed to my limit. The day I brought Stormy to this place and noticed the power line directly above him with a "Danger, High Voltage" sign on it, I specifically asked him if he's sure it is safe. He told me "I haven't had any problems in 50 years". That was a flat out lie. He even told me today on the phone that the guy who's horse was shocked in the mouth and subsequently threw him, was using a copper bit. I "should be ok if I don't use a copper bit".. And that "Yeah, sometimes the horses will get shocked.. but usually only in the winter." SERIOUSLY?! I thought you've never had any problems?

Ugh.. I hate people sometimes. I really do. 

Thank you for the support everyone.. I can't express how much it has helped me.


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

Today was a very successful day if I do say so myself  Although I got absolutely no sleep last night and this day has been more than stressful, I have kept my promise not to go to bed until I had a plan of action in place and ready to go. I'm not going to post anything else as of right now for reasons I will disclose later.. Thank you guys for sticking with me! This has been a nightmare!


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

UPDATE!

Yesterday was a very trying day for me. I was up all night. At the crack of dawn I had a huge Salted Caramel Mocha from Starbucks to keep me up, and started making things happen. I called my old barn for the 3rd time in 2 days but no one answered. So I got in the car and drove there. I thought for sure the barn manager would be there but she wasn't. I wrote her a note asking her to please call me and left my number. Frustrated, I left but turned around and decided to wait until she got there. I walked around the barn and found her number written on a white board so I called, left a message saying I needed to talk to her ASAP and left. Let me just say that I am NOT a patient person.. Especially in situations like this. If I find out I can't move him there, I don't know what I'll do. So, I waited.. Researched.. waited some more.. Washed my car to take my mind off of waiting.. It seemed like days. Lol.

She called me a couple of hours after I left the barn. I explained to her that the situation had escalated and that I couldn't get the barn owners to answer or call me back. She said that they both have full time jobs and she would talk to them when they got home that evening. 

I couldn't stand the suspense.. At 7pm I called them again and they finally answered! They don't have a stall available but can pasture board him until one opens up. In the meantime they told me that if it is cold and rainy, they will bring him into the indoor arena in a stall made of panels. But wait, it gets better.. I can move him there THIS weekend AND she's going to pro-rate the board for half of the month and not require a deposit! I finally felt the weight of the situation fall off of my shoulders. 

Afterwards, I called the shipper who used to move Stormy for me a lot. He is going to charge me $50 to move him about 30 miles and is available this weekend! 

One reason I was panicking earlier was because I thought this move was going to be 7 times as much as it's going to be. Whew! 

So, Stormy will be out of that place Sunday at 10am! I didn't bother calling the BO to notify him.. I tried doing the right thing to start with and I got burned. I forgot to add that he DEMANDED a check from me yesterday to "make sure I'm serious about staying another month". UM NO! First of all, I paid him through the 15th already and I'm not getting what I paid for anyway.. My horse is in a freaking tiny paddock next to the road that tractor trailers frequent with 2 strands of electric wire that is NOT ON separating him from getting hit by said tractor trailers! I don't feel obligated to tell that fool anything. Stormy will be so much happier where we're moving  And although it is a little more expensive, it's worth it! It's a lot nicer and they are full care so I won't have to go out twice a day. 

I am literally breathing a huge sigh of relief!

Thanks for the support everyone! I'll post pictures of Stormy at his new home when we move!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have power lines and towers on my property. Nobody has ever been shocked and the horses have never even noticed they exist. 

Only *accident* we've ever had was me whacking my head trying to mow under one with the ride-on.... since the supports slant, I didn't realize I wasn't clearing it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow..... I wouldn't be caught dead within a mile of those lines, let alone my horse. Can you say long term health risk? Sorry you have to move, but don't stay there.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

just my quick input. When I was born my parents grandparents and I all lived on a 20 acer ranch in californina. We were a basic boarding facility family ran and family friendly. We had two power poles like those one on the property and one on the next lot. We never had any horse shock problems or anything like thatbut we never had horses pastured under them that area was closed off. That being said I lived there till I was 6 years old at age 9 I developed a rare form of cancer and my mother also developed a very different but also rare type of cancer. My grandfather died while we lived on the ranch of lung cancer ( smokeing but maybe not) no one can say for sure if that was the cause because the other people in my family are fine but maybe it was a factor not one I would ever be willing to test again


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad to hear the move is looking up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

I have them on my pasture too. I don't ever hear sounds from them or notice any shocks or freaked out or sick horses. It's electricity, and our body works off electricity, just not as much. Not saying it doesn't cause cancer, I don't know. EVERYTHING now a days causes cancer. I should just stay inside with an oxygen tank---but that will probably cause cancer too. :-(


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your stories and showing me such great support! 

Here's what's happened since I last posted:

Friday: It took me an hour and a half to get to the barn to feed that evening. It was the first night of the state fair and I literally live around the corner from it. Traffic was awful. I arrived already irritated (it was already dark!) only to hear that the BO told some of the boarders that I'm moving because I "don't like them". :| Whatever. I noticed that there was some leftover hay in a spot where I don't put it in Stormy's paddock. Grrr. Don't feed my horse! I don't even know what kind of hay it was. Anyway, I left pretty ****ed. 

Saturday: I woke up to a phone call from the BO demanding a check again. I went to feed that evening and there were a few boarders there. One lady has had her horse there for over 2 years and was there with her 3 children and her mother. The other lady has 2 horses that recently moved to the property. She was there with her 2 children. 

They asked me why Stormy was in the small paddock by the road and I told them that we were leaving because of the power lines and headed off to feed Stormy. When I was walking back, the ladies flagged me down and asked me what I had found out about the lines. I wasn't there to try to convince other people to leave but I went ahead and explained my findings and that I felt I had no other option but to move. They were both very concerned and the lady with 2 horses loaded her kids up and left. I continued talking with the other boarder's mother who kept asking me more details. She told me that she is a cancer survivor and although she never liked the power lines, had no idea that they could cause such health problems. I wrote down my contact info for her and her daughter and said my goodbyes after telling her to be careful if she approaches the BO about such concerns because he didn't take the news well from me.

I was very relieved to know that no one thought I was crazy!

Sunday: My mom has become very involved with Stormy so she picked me up from home on Sunday morning and we headed out to the barn. We got Stormy ready and then loaded all of his stuff into my mom's SUV with no sign of the BO or any boarders. About 5 minutes before the trailer arrived, the BO pulled up (he lives on the property). When he saw the trailer coming, he came down to the barn and stood in front of the gate I was trying to walk through with Stormy. He started rambling about how he thought I was staying another month. I about lost my composure. I told him that I had tried to do the right thing by giving him as much notice as possible but when he flipped out on me the way he did, I had done everything in my power to get Stormy out of there ASAP and that I didn't feel obligated to give him notice after that. He tried to tell me that I had to clean up all of Stormy's poop out of the paddock and I just laughed and told him to get out of my way. I loaded Stormy on the trailer, jumped in the car, and peaced out! Ahh what a rush! Lol

When we arrived at Stormy's new/old home, he acted as if he had never left! He wasn't nervous at all.. We were greeted by a lot of familiar faces. Everyone was telling us how happy they are to have us back and at that moment, all of the stress from the past week disappeared. After putting Stormy in a paddock where he could see and touch other horses, my mom and I went on a nice drive to the tack store to buy a few misc items for him. When we came back, Stormy was dozing contently and didn't even hear us approach him. 

What a perfect day! Now enough talk, here are some pictures I took of baby Storm at his new/old home.. Enjoy!

Stormy in his new paddock enjoying a treat from my mom







Two absolutely adorable minis in the round pen (I could not get over how cute they are! Especially when they whinny!)







Lol 







The main barn..







The indoor next to Hot Rod the old appaloosa stallion. He has got to be in his late 20's now..







One of the pastures







The rest are of my precious baby boy who I would move mountains for! :wink:

































I hope you all know how much I appreciate all of your support! It can help relieve a lot of stress just to know that someone else supports your decision.


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

Chardavej said:


> I have them on my pasture too. I don't ever hear sounds from them or notice any shocks or freaked out or sick horses. It's electricity, and our body works off electricity, just not as much. Not saying it doesn't cause cancer, I don't know. EVERYTHING now a days causes cancer. I should just stay inside with an oxygen tank---but that will probably cause cancer too. :-(


Not sure if that last sentence is meant to mock _me _or the fact that science has progressed and detected more causes for cancer.. 

Either way, it is up to you whether you want to 'believe' the threats are real or not. I personally do not take risks that involve mine or my animals' health.


----------



## KJsDustyDash (Oct 9, 2012)

Power lines are bad news, and it was a lot of work to move Stormy, but in the end would u really want to board where the BO is a vindictive nutbar? Been there and done that, not fun. And as far as "everything causing cancer," I think that may have been intended as humor. It certainly seems like more and more things are being linked to cancers. Sometimes it makes me wonder how our ancestors survived at all. But overall I agree, better to not take the risk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

KJsDustyDash said:


> Power lines are bad news, and it was a lot of work to move Stormy, but in the end would u really want to board where the BO is a vindictive nutbar? Been there and done that, not fun. And as far as "everything causing cancer," I think that may have been intended as humor. It certainly seems like more and more things are being linked to cancers. Sometimes it makes me wonder how our ancestors survived at all. But overall I agree, better to not take the risk.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


After the BO showed his true colors, nothing could have kept me there. It makes me question my ability to judge someone's character. One of the main reasons I decided to move there was because I thought the barn owner was a genuinely nice guy. :lol: 

A lot of cancer causing factors in our environment today are man-made. Our ancestors lived in a much more natural environment than we do.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Glad you are moving, let us know how it goes!

It does not matter if people have or have not had trouble with the power lines, if it makes you uncomfortable, then move. You don't need to justify it to anyone, your barn owner sounds like my old BO, sometimes horse people can get a little.... passionate.

Your horse is adorable, by the way.


----------

